
The queen of code - superlucy
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/the-queen-of-code/
======
cafard
"As a rear admiral in the U.S. Navy, Hopper worked on the first computer, the
Harvard Mark 1."

No, as a lieutenant junior grade, Hopper worked on the Mark 1. Maybe I'll read
the rest later, but the first sentence does not build confidence.

[edit: I should have said "second sentence".]

